# Picture of my uncles manchester



## Viper (Mar 9, 2004)

Here is my uncles manchester,you guys say it was a poor airplane,maybe so but this one completed 50 missions,i dont know if you can make it out but there is a list of names,on the bottom there is the name jack,he is my uncle and was the pilot


----------



## Viper (Mar 9, 2004)

I recived the photo from my grandma,im not just pulling this out of a book about the r.a.f or anything


----------



## nutter (Mar 10, 2004)

wow very nice mate
do you know anything about it like any of the missions it flew?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 10, 2004)

> you guys say it was a poor airplane



it was only poor cos of it's engines, the world first internal AND extenal combustion engine


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 10, 2004)

cool, yeah try and find some stuff out about it 8)


----------



## Viper (Mar 10, 2004)

i havnt asked anything about it,do the r.a.f have records online maybe it will be there


----------



## Viper (Mar 10, 2004)

neat stuff,i should get some more


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 10, 2004)

whats up with the PBY m8?

Reichmarschall Batista


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 10, 2004)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 300 POSTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!! HURRAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MY SPAM IS FINALLY BEGINNING TO RISE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reichsmarschall Batista


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 11, 2004)

siggy work now, yay 8)


----------



## Viper (Mar 11, 2004)

i thought the cat was awsome so i put it on
he also flew them time to time


----------



## Viper (Mar 11, 2004)

cats are classic floatplanes


----------



## nutter (Mar 12, 2004)

that catilina looks very nice


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 12, 2004)

nah, im not sure


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 12, 2004)

i prefere the sunderland...............................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 12, 2004)

i dont like seaplanes


----------



## Hot Space (Mar 12, 2004)

Viper said:


> Here is my uncles manchester,you guys say it was a poor airplane,maybe so but this one completed 50 missions,i dont know if you can make it out but there is a list of names,on the bottom there is the name jack,he is my uncle and was the pilot



That's a strange looking Manchester when it's a Handly-Page Halifax   

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 13, 2004)

he makes a good point, it is a halifax............................


----------



## Hot Space (Mar 13, 2004)

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 13, 2004)

what, it really is.....................


----------



## Hot Space (Mar 13, 2004)

If you mean a Halifax then yes  

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 13, 2004)

what else could i mean?


----------



## Hot Space (Mar 13, 2004)

That Pesi has gone up by 12p   ............but yes, that is a Halifax, M8 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 13, 2004)

i think we've established thet now HS ..................


----------



## Hot Space (Mar 13, 2004)

...............although it might be a Halifax, but that's a long shot   

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 13, 2004)

not funny................................


----------



## Hot Space (Mar 13, 2004)

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 14, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 14, 2004)

sorry if i seem a bit annoyed today, i just wrote an entire script, then lost it so had to write it again.........


----------



## Hot Space (Mar 14, 2004)

8) 

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 14, 2004)

that's not what i said at the time, believe me......................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 20, 2004)

why, what did you say? 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 21, 2004)

i would answer that, but i can't be bothered to go back to the last page and see what we're talking about.....................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 21, 2004)

lazy git.....


----------



## jj1982 (Mar 22, 2004)

whats going on in here??????


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 24, 2004)

it would appaer I'm not the only one.................


----------



## jj1982 (Mar 24, 2004)

someone tell me what is going on!?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 24, 2004)

oh, were calling each other lazy gits ad spamming before the mods reinforce laws 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 11, 2004)

yes, and as i don't want this post deleted, i'm gonne be on topic, the only good thing about the manchester was that it led to the lancaster...................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 19, 2004)

you call that a good thing?


----------



## Crazy (Apr 19, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i prefere the sunderland...............................



You would...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 20, 2004)

that was a very lanc-like post crazy


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 21, 2004)

i'm starting to convert you all  ..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2004)

no lanc, youre not


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 14, 2004)

i am, you just don't know it


----------



## Erich (Jun 15, 2004)

interesting thread, full of bull s**t it appears. where is this viper guy to tell us more about the pics he posted ? maybe this is all bogus......... ?


d/r

E ~


----------



## a finn (Jun 15, 2004)

Yes, it is really a Halifax. 

Here's a link for some additional info : 

http://www.angelfire.com/ca/gcarruth/Ops.html


----------



## Erich (Jun 15, 2004)

fine but what I am trying to find out about this halibag is if Viper is legit or not or if he took the pic off the site stating that it was a relatives. He has vanished since march and was wondering what happened to him and any other info he could give us about the a/c and the crew/pilot ?

Grüß


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 15, 2004)

you find that many people leave the site after a while, many people don't even make it too 1 post.................


----------



## a finn (Jun 16, 2004)

Well, I also found this :



> F/O S. Bonter RCAF and crew, flying Halifax VII NP-689 coded QO-K, failed to return from this operation.
> 
> Sgt D. Colquhoun RAF
> F/O H. Vachon RCAF–POW
> ...



code QO-K must be a mistake, because every other source I have found says that Halifax VII NP-689 was QO-M (for example that link in my previous posting, that link fits also to P/O T.Scott) So, what do you think, is Viper legit or not?


----------



## Erich (Jun 16, 2004)

cannot say ! wish he would show up and fill us in with more personal materials..........

E ~ good stuff a finn


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 20, 2004)

nice siggy A Finn...............

it would also apear Cheddar Cheese has left us too, i wonder how long before he comes back this time......................


----------

